# 16 year old me



## Ian Holdich (25 Apr 2012)

here's one of the new NHS (borrowed from a canadian charity) vids to try and combat skin cancer this year. If any of you are teens or have teens, it's worth a watch. We are certainly seeing an increase in these types of cancers.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Apr 2012)

Nice post Ian.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Apr 2012)

Ian that is a great video.  It certainly deserves to win the Webby Award, but more importantly it spreads such an important message.  Skin melanoma is still a cancer that is widely underestimated and not sufficiently in peoples awareness.  I was involved with a research organisation carrying out a Government backed study in New Zealand... a country where the risk is even higher because of the hole in the ozone layer down under.  Even there, people are blissfully unaware or too blazee about taking it seriously, though many schools are now being proactive and children have to wear sun hats at all times outdoors now; and at the beach there are sun lotion stations where you can get sprayed with sunscreen whenever you want !  You can also get what they call a "molemap" done and this can then be monitored to see if you have any changes over time.  I don't know if this is available in the UK, but it has been proven over there to be a lifesaver to many people.

Thanks for posting this.  I will be putting it on my facebook, and hope others will consider doing so too :thumpup:


----------



## sarahtermite (18 May 2012)

It's a _very_ good video (even though it did make me cry). Now posted on my facebook wall.


----------

